# Your opinion on most desirable EDC flashlight?



## iocheretyanny (Mar 26, 2006)

Lets say under $300.


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 26, 2006)

Depends on what characteristics you desire. Size, runtime, output, etc. There is no consensus on what characteristic is most important, much less which light would best fulfill a chosen characteristic.

The elements I place first change almost daily, though smallish and brightish are usually up there. Part of the fun is figuring that out. 

How's that for a non-responsive answer? :nana:

Edited: you did ask for an opinion, so I'll just say some of my contenders would be the Surefire L4, Gladius and HDS. There are plenty of others. Or, you could get a Surefire G2 and Arc AAA, and put the remaining $220 in a nice index fund and watch it grow. Heck, for some folks, a $20 Photon Freedom is the best EDC. Nothing wrong with that.

best regards


----------



## Macaw (Mar 26, 2006)

Seems like a lot of people here have ordered the HDS EDC U-85. The Mclux PD is highly desirable as well as the Gatlight/Apollo.
I'm not sure what you by "desirable". To me, that would mean hard to get and/or outside most people's budgets.
The TNC Lithium-Lux V Sold originally for $300 but you can't touch one for that $$$ these days unless TNC makes another run.


----------



## carpdiem (Mar 26, 2006)

McLux PD.

Amazing light.


----------



## carrot (Mar 26, 2006)

I've always been of the opinion that the Surefire A2 makes a fantastic EDC light... but since it's fairly easy to obtain, I'll say the McLuxIII-PD is the most _desirable_. (After all... why carry only one?)


----------



## Planterz (Mar 26, 2006)

The best "personal" type EDC lights are the McLux III PD or the HDS Ultimate EDC 85. The HDS is definitely more feature laden, but that can be both a bad thing or a good thing. 4 programable output levels with additional features like strobe, selectable momentary, etc. The possible downside to all these features is that it's complicated, maybe moreso than you'd want to bother with. With the PD, you just push the tail or twist the head (a bit for low, more for high), and it lights up.

Don't look at the U85 like it's an 85 lumen light, because you'll only get about 20-25 minutes of runtime. It's better to consider it as a 60 lumen light with a 1+ hour runtime, with an 85 lumen burst mode. Of course, it's fully programable, so you set the levels to whatever you want. The PD will give you similar runtime on high (just over an hour with an Li-ion R123). The U85 at 60 lumens will have a slightly brighter beam, but with a larger hotspot and brighter flood, while the PD is more tightly focused, so even though it's slightly "dimmer" it'll throw farther. I find the beam of the HDS to be a bit more usable.

IMO, the McLux III PD is a better designed carry light, if only because of the clip. It carries deeper, holds better, and looks better. The PD is a sexy piece of equipment, whereas the HDS is decidedly not. Where the HDS shows its stuff is the electronics. 100% flat regulation, stepdown circuitry, oodles of programability and features, thermal protection, etc. There isn't much else out there that can compare technologically to Henry's programming.

Other than those two lights, there's a few options, but not much quite compares. There's the Fire-Fly III by DSpeck, which uses Goldserve's FluPic board (gives you 5 selectable user modes, which include selectable outputs, strobes, etc). For a 123 sized light it's _tiny_, damned bright, and almost as versatile as an HDS Ultimate. The difference is that it's a small pocket light rather than a larger clipped light. There's Surefires (L1, E1L), but IMO the 1 cell SFs aren't as nice or useful as others, because of the tight, focused beam (some people like it though, just not me). My other beef with the SFs is that they're a bit lopsided when clipped to the pocket--very bezel heavy. A better option would be a KL1 head on an Aleph or Vital Gear body.


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 26, 2006)

I am a fan of teh ARC LS. It is nice and small, plus fairly cheap. It is not very bright wiht its stock emmiter. But for $300 you can do some crazy stuff. If you wanted to get all the way to $300 on just the light, I would say either the GatLight or the U85.


----------



## Boltgun (Mar 26, 2006)

I am EDC'ing a SF E2L...I like it alot but would prefer double the out put with 1/2 the total runtime and the same beam pattern. 

Boltgun


----------



## ibcj (Mar 26, 2006)

I've had the HDS U60GT, U85 and McLux III PD. For me, the best is definitely the PD. I prefer the reliability of the twisty over the tail switch. The tailswitch on the HDS made the light less comfortable to turn on, compared to the PD. The overall design of the PD is more appealing to me. While the HDS is slightly brighter, the sacrifice is significantly less runtime. I didn't really use many of the functions of the Ultimate, and found that the two levels of the PD are perfect. I prefer the clip on the PD and it doesn't get hot & make sounds like the HDS. I know some prefer the HDS, and while they may be great lights, the PD is my choice.


----------



## rikvee (Mar 26, 2006)

ARC-LS


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 27, 2006)

CR2 ION!


----------



## Flakey (Mar 27, 2006)

Perfect U2 with 18650. which i happen to have THANK god i won the luxion lottery!


----------



## diggdug13 (Mar 27, 2006)

As you can see you've opened yourself wide open for the CPF wave of EDCable lights. However just as powernoodle said you left out your requirements; such as size, runtime, flood or beam, battery type. Leaving the door open for use to spill out our requirements. 

I currently EDC a Mcgizmo modified L1 head on a E1e body perfect flood/beam relationship pattern for me, and the runtime is incredible. I've been so impressed with this that I sold my precious Bare Al Mclux III PD.

I've also got the ION as mentioned it's a great light for close in usage (indoor) the flood on this will light up an entire room and the low beam will light up what you need to see at night. (nearly the perfect nightstand light)

ARC LSH-P wadda light it'll suck down a battery to nuttin and still be usable. great size great beam qualities (not made anymore)

PD the clip is the selling point! it'll stay clipped to your pocket..period! the beam has a great throw spot and it'll run for a while. good for walks and all round use. the low on this light is also good for close in work; indoors, around computers tight spots where just enough light is perfect.

so it's up to your requirements as to the best EDC

Dou


----------



## gregw (Mar 27, 2006)

My perfect EDC is the prototype Exolion Ti CR2 on my keychain..  






Final specifications are:
Full Titanium body
Brass "Can" for better heat transference
UCL™ lens from Flashlightlens.com for 99% light transmission
McGizmo's McR-16 reflector for that perfect beam
Premium TXOH emitter
Three stage light (Low, High, Burst), with user adjustable High level
Full O-Ring protection
Green Tritium vial in the tail
Protected RCR2 battery
Dimensions: 50mm x 18.9mm

I still haven't done a runtime test yet, but Low should run approximately 15 hours...


----------



## iocheretyanny (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow - nice prototype there!

I dislike rechargable cells due to their loss of stored energy even when not used, but awesome light none the less.

I guess after all the comments I am leaning towards the U85GT, I like the ability to set different outputs, and the runtime you get on the lower settings.


----------



## gregw (Mar 27, 2006)

iocheretyanny said:


> Wow - nice prototype there!
> 
> I dislike rechargable cells due to their loss of stored energy even when not used, but awesome light none the less.
> 
> I guess after all the comments I am leaning towards the U85GT, I like the ability to set different outputs, and the runtime you get on the lower settings.



Li-ion cells have a self discharge rate, typically of around 2% per month, so there isn't any problem in using Li-ion cells for flashlights that you use only for emergency or occasionally..


----------



## Yooper (Mar 27, 2006)

McLux PD


----------



## Sturluson (Mar 27, 2006)

Right now, the McLux PD.

I'm really looking forward to the Exolion, *and* the Gatlight, *and* the Spy005. I think we're blessed with some really fine creativity and workmanship headed our way.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 27, 2006)

Many lights were carried around before I found my EDC. On the way out my door I’d look through my light collection and pick a light that caught my fancy. Doing that daily narrowed down my EDC choices. My only problem was no one made everything I wanted for an EDC light. We had to make one.

My EDC light had to have simplicity of use, was reliable, has performance (bright, two brightness levels, long run time), plus use a common battery ended up being my EDC. ARC mania and I made the Surefire and Aleph compatible AA lights called MaxLite. The light has everything I need to last me through the day.

And it is much cheaper then $300.


----------



## Luxman (Mar 27, 2006)

HDS Ultimate 60... good at everything..


----------



## drizzle (Mar 27, 2006)

powernoodle said:


> Heck, for some folks, a $20 Photon Freedom is the best EDC. Nothing wrong with that.


Thank you so much for your backhanded compliment. In fact my EDC is a $20 Photon II. It is tiny and lightweight and sits on my keychain without making unsightly bulges in my jeans. (See the bicycle shorts thread for an illustration.  )

I now usually carry the Fenix L1P too but the Photon II is the only one that goes with me everywhere, all the time.


----------



## ScottyJ (Mar 27, 2006)

I like the HDS lights....but with all the talk about the PD maybe I should look in to those :naughty:


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd have to say the McLux PD. Or if want something floodier with less throw, then maybe the KL4 head on a 1 cell body. I've never owned any of the HDS lights, but if I wasnt happy with my EDC lights, I'd probably consider one.


----------



## xochi (Mar 27, 2006)

300 dollars seems like an arbitrary cutoff. It's not like there is a whole other class of EDC lights above those. So , that being said, I'll ignore the prerequisite limit ands say that the EDC I currently desire more than any other is the Spy005 (350.00). That light is trully a unique creation (as is the Gatlight but I don't care for it's asthetics). I haven't seen every light in the world , so I'm sure other double barrel format lights must exist but they sure are rare and I'd be surprised if they look half as good as the Spy005.

The Spy005 really seems to be in a class unto itself as far as it's machining is concerned. Just about every other light out there is an easy-to-machine , boring, cylinder. The Spy005 really is an amazing light.


----------



## KevinL (Mar 29, 2006)

And besides $300 means "virtually everything", so why not open it up to virtually everything? 

Mine is the U2.. 15 months later I can't say I was wrong. 

No discharge issues with lithium ion cells here. NiMH would pose a problem.


----------



## Sierra_Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

iocheretyanny said:


> Lets say under $300.



As others have said, it all depends on your needs and desires. Cost counts too.

My EDC is an Inova Microlight. Miminal size and weight in my pocket and it's all I need for momentary light if I drop something in the dark or need to find the keyhole.

A Surefire E2e sits in the emergency pack that lives in my bookpack, mainly by default. It's an early purchase that I'd like to keep useful. If I were starting over I'd use something else, like an E2L/McE2S or a Nuwai TM-301X-3. The latter is cheap at $42.50 (http://www.amondotech.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=816) and yet has two power levels.

I'd like to tout a really geat value for the cash-strapped. The Nuwai ALX-2611 costs only $21.50 and puts out almost 3 hours of decent light from a small package. Mine is reserved for travel. The only drawback for that use is no lockout tailcap. Yes, there's only one power level, but for $21.50 (http://www.amondotech.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=940) and a really good runtime for full power use, who's complaining?

Bill D.


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 30, 2006)

The HDS EDC 85 would be my most desirable light, but I currently EDC:

- Photon Freedom. The ONLY light that goes with me absolutely everywhere because it's on my keychain.
- My supplmental EDC is my Surefire E1L. If I'm carrying my man-bag, I have my Surefire L4 in it.


----------



## Kal El in SLO (Apr 2, 2006)

i guess i didnt really know how small the exolion was. that's a great picture. i cant wait to get mine! 

at the moment, im using a SF E1L for EDCing. im sure after i get my exolion, ill be switching.


----------



## Mr_Light (Apr 2, 2006)

Of the AAA battery sized lights I think the MM 3 stage LOP and two level Lux modded ARCs are pretty great! I just got a MM 3 stage LOP and am very impressed!


----------



## alvin70 (Apr 2, 2006)

For me, it was my Fenix L1P until my recent purchase of LionHeart V2, it has the dimmer option from low to high and vice versa, therefore currently Mr Bulk does it for me hands down, 


regards,

alvin


----------



## Max Brightness (Apr 2, 2006)

I like the HDS lights. I wear dress pants to work and with the small coin pocket at the bottom of main pocket, the light stays vertical. No unsightly bulges and very comfortable. 

I like having a powerful light with multiple brightness with me. They are great for emergencies (power outages, stuck in the subway or on the side of the road, etc.)

And when need a small break, I can play with say the brightness option and see which brightness level works best for lighting up under my desk.


----------



## Cliffnopus (Apr 2, 2006)

My McLux PD is my first choice and then my Millermod Fenix L1P w/two stage twisty would be my second choice. Kind of a poor mans PD.

Cliff


----------



## igabo (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm thinking something along the lines of KL4 head on E1 body running on R123.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 2, 2006)

Based on my lighting needs and wanting as little as possible in my pocket the Arc AAA is just about perfect. A new brighter Arc (soon) would be an improvement as would one with 2 levels. Don't really like stuff hanging off a belt since I don't really need more light most of the time.

Geoff


----------



## DoubtingBeliever (Apr 2, 2006)

iocheretyanny said:


> Lets say under $300.



I guess it depends on how you define EDC. For me it means the light I always have on my person whenever I'm dressed. Put another way, its the light I carry when I didn't plan on needing a light. That means the primary consideration is size. Since I wear dress pants and a tie at work, a single AAA light is about the largest form factor I can use. 

I carry a PEAK Solutions Matterhorn 3 LED ultra (old, pre-patent dispute, form factor) which I am very happy with. I've sewn a small vertical divider into the left front pocket of all my pants to fit the light. It rides there with no unsightly bulge and is pretty much unnoticed until I need it. I'm considering trying the Fenix L0P for more output in a similiar form factor. 

Because of my defination of EDC, if I know or highly anticipate needing a light I'll bring along My Streamlight TL2 or Nuwai Big Q3, or something bigger/brighter as conditions warrant. Of course this approach to EDC means that I have other lights in all my vehicles, in my office and around the house. But then thats the point isn't it -- more lights?

Alle beste,
Roger


----------



## Morelite (Apr 2, 2006)

McLuxIII-PD 

I would say the McLuxIII-T if you ignore the $300 limit.


----------

